
YouTube automatically deletes Chinese epithet 'communist bandit' - TechBro8615
https://www.taiwannews.com.tw/en/news/3933777
======
yumraj
Google is not even in China so why would they even do this? I don’t think that
YouTube is either.

I wonder if this is just some lower level software engineer or product manager
taking a unilateral decision, for whatever reason, or if this came from up
above...

~~~
m0llusk
"Communist bandit" is highly inflammatory rhetoric because it references the
traditional Chinese term for a regime that has lost legitimacy and must soon
fall: "bad men and bandits". It is roughly at the same level as "Fuck the
King". Harmless words for people living in modern democratic states, but
plainly out of line for people under authoritarian control.

~~~
yumraj
I don't disagree with that. Though not clear if you were replying to my point
about where the order to block it came from. Unless I missed it..

------
nikofeyn
on a related note, i am getting a massive amount of propaganda via youtube's
ads. i have personalization turned off on youtube and google, so these are i
guess from youtube's default ad pool or whatever. the ads i see are all sorts
of propaganda either for or against places like israel, china, and all other
sorts of issues. it is insane. i've never been under assault of more
propaganda, even when traveling in china, and i've greatly reduced my use of
youtube because there's been no way to stop these ads. all i watch on youtube
are random interest clips (e.g., guitar) that have nothing to do with
politics, news, etc.

one of these is from the organization "epoch times" or something like that
which are bluntly anti-chinese propaganda. i have no idea what's going on, but
it's clear youtube and google are sellouts to the highest bidder.

------
ipsocannibal
Is there an analogous epithet use to describe the Taiwanese? If so does
YouTube also delete that when entered?

~~~
nine_k
I wonder if there is a list of English and German phrases to automatically
delete. The amount of phrases you should utter in public in these languages is
considerable. (IDK about other European languages.)

